# race results at gregs southside raceway fri june 13th 2014



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Fcr,s 
1st john s 169
2nd kerry 163
3rd jon 164
4th greg 160
5th rick s 160
6th corky 153
7th bruce 146
8th darrell 145


flexi,s 

1st john s 197
2nd darrell 195
3rd kerry 192
4th corky 192
5th bruce 180
6th jon 179
7th greg 178
8th rick s 175.

Results 4 friday june 13 2014.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> Fcr,s
> 1st john s 169
> 2nd kerry 163
> 3rd jon 164
> ...


is this @ a basement club, or a store track club???
can I get in, IF I ever make it up there ????
also w/ to see/meet mittens & shop...

Bubba 123 (hoping 4 a trip 2 "Slot Car Mecca" @ fall MWSlot car show) 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes bubba this track is in a racers basement.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Honda banned,I will miss his informative posts.


----------

